# madmancs var journal



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

started my var only cycle today.

60mg ed only var.

185 lbs

6ft 2

13.4% bf

today i trained chest, tris, and shoulders as im doing a push/pull split.

obviously no gains yet.


----------

